# what have you done for size acceptance outside this forum?



## exile in thighville (Oct 23, 2009)

who do you know who has done something for SA? you can nominate yourself but it's pretty tacky obviously. put your cans where your rep is.

i'll start because i call dibs on substantia jones/boteroesque babe. i didn't fall from her womb but _how cool would it have been if i had_


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 23, 2009)

considering she's photographed me naked and all


----------



## James (Oct 23, 2009)

On the adipositivity front, I nominate Sweet&Fat, Lipmixgirl, Olwen, Luna Love and of course, Boteroesque Babe for her great works in bringing the whole project together.

Also, I think Butch deserves recognition for her work on the Fat Studies Reader that was recently published through NYU press.

WrestlingGuy for his commitment and enthusiasm in bringing people together in the form of social meets and bashes. Heather and AnnMarie also deserve credit for this too.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 23, 2009)

i'd throw you in there for appearing on an FA docu that's purportedly _not_ embarrassing


----------



## James (Oct 23, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> i'd throw you in there for appearing on an FA docu that's purportedly _not_ embarrassing



ha... thanks 

and not to make this a love-in but you did a great job with your Beth Ditto interview.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 23, 2009)

thanks but eww let's unclasp clammy hands now


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 23, 2009)

seconding the lipmixgirl love (and kayrae, by most reports the west coast lipmixgirl) just for having what i'm pretty sure is zero beef in the community. both ladies are total bingo Free Spaces in the center, 101 haterproof liqueur.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 23, 2009)

i didn't start this thread to toot my friends' horn. i seriously implore fascinita and others to reply with some examples of as many people here that you can think of who have done work towards size acceptance. it'll either celebrate a nice contingent of people fighting the good fight or it will prove a point that all the stupid infighting and worrying about What Others Use Dimensions For is squandering time and energy.


----------



## cinnamitch (Oct 23, 2009)

You know, I'm not someone who schmoozes with celebrities, I don't run in all the fun crowds, Hell i don't even have a job anymore. So let me think what have i done for the movement? I live every day with respect to others, even if it isn't given to me. I show the world I am more than fat, and yet i am the fat. I'm not scary, they wont "catch" anything, i am what i am and that is human. Now how does that further the movement? I put a human face to some god-awful preconceived notions that people have. I make them think. By my quiet actions i command respect and recognition. Many of us here aren't glamorous and we may not be out doing picket lines and such. We are however, Doctors, Lawyers, Teachers, Waitresses, Truckers, Nurses, Strippers, Actors and just about any other profession you want to think of. Just the fact that we are out there proving WE ARE NORMAL , does just as much for the size acceptance movement as anything else that is done.


----------



## Smushygirl (Oct 23, 2009)

I slept with a guy who had a small penis! :bow:


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 23, 2009)

Heavenly Bodies crew; more than a decade of size-positive community building events. Heather and AnnMarie's free sites were among the first positive portrayals of fat women I found when I was figuring out my FA-ness. I really can't stress how mind blowing erotica featuring fat women who owned their sexiness was after seeing all the denigrating stuff that passed for "fat fetish porn."

And IRL they're awesome people I'm lucky to be friends with.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 23, 2009)

I slugged a guy who made fun of Carla once.


----------



## James (Oct 23, 2009)

A non-specific shout goes out to every FA and BBW/BHM who have shown affection to each other in public. That is TRULY '_act_'ivism in the purest sense of taking action in my opinion and should not be undervalued.


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 23, 2009)

James said:


> A non-specific shout goes out to every FA and BBW/BHM who have shown affection to each other in public. That is TRULY '_act_'ivism in the purest sense of taking action in my opinion and should not be undervalued.



Here here! And kudos to the average Joe and Jane who treats large sized folks with respect and the large sized folks who are active in fat / size acceptance! Activism can be as simple as enjoying life and setting a positive example.



wrestlingguy said:


> I slugged a guy who made fun of Carla once.



I once grabbed hold of a fat girl and helped lift her up into my pickup truck... 


I know... close but no cigar...


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 23, 2009)

I went to a nude beach once.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 23, 2009)

I led a campaign to get fat fetishists to stop being so afraid of being ordinary.

Ha!

In all seriousness, best of luck with this thread, thighs. I implore you to put it to use for good.

Oh...

:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## butch (Oct 23, 2009)

James said:


> On the adipositivity front, I nominate Sweet&Fat, Lipmixgirl, Olwen, Luna Love and of course, Boteroesque Babe for her great works in bringing the whole project together.
> 
> Also, I think Butch deserves recognition for her work on the Fat Studies Reader that was recently published through NYU press.
> 
> WrestlingGuy for his commitment and enthusiasm in bringing people together in the form of social meets and bashes. Heather and AnnMarie also deserve credit for this too.



Thanks for the mention, James. You know whose name I came across in the index of the Reader? Our own mod Sandie S-R. She has been a SA activist who has done a lot for fat people in the public eye. Bravo to her!


----------



## wrestlingguy (Oct 24, 2009)

James said:


> On the adipositivity front, I nominate Sweet&Fat, Lipmixgirl, Olwen, Luna Love and of course, Boteroesque Babe for her great works in bringing the whole project together.
> 
> Also, I think Butch deserves recognition for her work on the Fat Studies Reader that was recently published through NYU press.
> 
> WrestlingGuy for his commitment and enthusiasm in bringing people together in the form of social meets and bashes. Heather and AnnMarie also deserve credit for this too.



Thanks, James, although I'm sure that one of the malcontents here will say that I'm using our events for financial gain (and you may want to talk with someone else who runs events if you don't believe me that little money is made by doing these), or as my personal dating pool.

My personal nomination goes to KIRA NERUSSKAYA, the Director of the movie "Fat Girls Float", which has been a labor of love for her for several years, and my finally be coming to fruition soon. She is in the fundraising portion of production, in order to complete and get the film distributed. If you've yet to see the trailer for the movie, you can do so by going to the following link:
http//www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2E8T7bt2D4

Please remember that financially supporting projects like this also supports size acceptance. Putting this movie into the mainstream shows the rest of the world what our community is all about, regardless of the differences we may have here in the forums.


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 24, 2009)

When i worked at St Louis Children's Hospital, i wrote to the hospital CEO and told him that there had to be other fat people there besides me, that they needed chairs without arms and places to sit that were more fat friendly...i would say within two months, there started to be both chairs and bench seating all over the hospital appear.

I also wrote to the same CEO and said it was unfair that Tshirts with the hospital logo stopped at size 2xl, since many employees there, besides me, were fat....the choices now go up to 8xl. 

I did something and it was relatively painless 

I also helped run Ample Romance in St Louis for years with 4 other amazing women...i am still friends with all of them and still think i am blessed to know them...but more importantly...we helped others live...and not just exist...

I have also told numerous docs and nurses the truth of being fat...i moved to Australia as a fat woman of 430lbs...dont tell me i cant...i can....fat is an adjective....use it....politely.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 24, 2009)

It may not seem like much, but just letting my friends and close family know that I'm an FA and I think that bigger women are beautiful is something I've done. I always say you like what you like. Everyone I've come out of the FA closet to seemed to be impressed with my confidence.


----------



## olwen (Oct 24, 2009)

James said:


> A non-specific shout goes out to every FA and BBW/BHM who have shown affection to each other in public. That is TRULY '_act_'ivism in the purest sense of taking action in my opinion and should not be undervalued.



I second this and was going to say something like this. Ellen Bravo, who isn't fat but who works for 9to5.org has said that a feminist is someone who does something to help or prop up other women. It could be anything from lending an ear to lobbying congress. Anything that helps women be able to be equal to men. I think that is a good definition for size acceptance as well. Anything that helps all fat people be equal members of society. Not apologizing for our size makes a huge difference, IMO.


----------



## olwen (Oct 24, 2009)

Mathias said:


> It may not seem like much, but just letting my friends and close family know that I'm an FA and I think that bigger women are beautiful is something I've done. I always say you like what you like. Everyone I've come out of the FA closet to seemed to be impressed with my confidence.



Mathias, I disagree. It's A LOT. Just being open about your preferences/sexuality/orientation whatever goes a long way to normalizing fat love. The more visible you are the more people get used to seeing that fat people can be and are loved and that is is okay. Sure people have to get used to the idea, but they just can't do that unless you all are willing to SHOW that is is okay. And thanks to all who do so.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 24, 2009)

Smushygirl said:


> I slept with a guy who had a small penis! :bow:






wrestlingguy said:


> I slugged a guy who made fun of Carla once.




:wubu: .


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry this is an "I" thing but I taught the host at the restaurant where I used to work to not sit fat people in booths. He'd put 4 BBW in a booth in my section and I offered to move them to a table and they were very grateful. Afterwards I approched the host and explained that the booths won't be comfortable for fat people and to next time show them to a table where they can move the chairs out.


----------



## OIFMountaineer (Oct 25, 2009)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I went to a nude beach once.



Just curious, which one? I was at one in Jamaica, back in '05. A blast, and much more relaxed than most people would think.


----------



## Blockierer (Oct 25, 2009)

James said:


> A non-specific shout goes out to every FA and BBW/BHM who have shown affection to each other in public. That is TRULY '_act_'ivism in the purest sense of taking action in my opinion and should not be undervalued.



I agree.
Every confident thin/fat or fat/fat couple in public is a support of SA, the proof that nothing's wrong with Big Love.


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 26, 2009)

i'm proud of myself where ever i go and take the message with me that i nor any other fat person has anythng to be ashamed of

i have a can do attitude and i don't use my size for an excuse not to do anything

i've been talking about SA to other artists and discussing ideas about perceptions of beauty and working on projects in that area even before i joined dims

i've helped to start several groups at local educational institutions to help young women with body image

i've run body image workshops for adult women

i don't hold other people to a lower standard just because they happen to be a BBW/BHM or an FA/FFA

i don't give people in SA a pass if they are doing something i feel is bad for SA

i try to tell the truth as i see it even if its unpopular because differing voices and opinions are needed---and who knows i might just say something that other people are thinking

i haven't joined a lot of national organizations because generally speaking i'm not very impressed by what i have seen. there are a lot of groups i'd still like to investigate. when time permits i would like to join something and do a lot of serious work because i think for the most part SA is behind the times and needs a big push.

i try to do a lot on a private level by helping out people who approach me personally


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 27, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> i've run body image workshops for adult women



tell me more about this!


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 27, 2009)

ghostface's new album's got a lot of fatty banging

not just BIG TITS BIG ASS either..."i love your stretchmarked fat" "rub my big belly and kiss it", etc. very normalizing.

keep it going


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 27, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> ghostface's new album's got a lot of fatty banging
> 
> not just BIG TITS BIG ASS either..."i love your stretchmarked fat" "rub my big belly and kiss it", etc. very normalizing.
> 
> keep it going



Dude, really? Send me this song/album.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 27, 2009)

http://www.google.com/cse?cx=001668819081665014009:rjwoogxyg-o&ie=UTF-8&q=ghostdini&sa=Search


----------



## Tina (Oct 27, 2009)

This one is obvious to me, particularly given where we are right now: Conrad Blickenstorfer. The list is too long to make and be sure it's complete and accurate, but he has been a supporter of fat women and fat people in general ever since he has had the chance to do so. Ran NAAFA during its heydays and financially supported it and gave them a spot on the web and made sure it was taken care of. 

Went on television during the days when people were just learning of Fat Acceptance and stood proudly as an FA and supporter of fat people.

Created a classy, tasteful magazine that highlighted fat women in a sexual but more romantic way, brought people together through personal ads -- between his magazine and this site, Conrad and Ruby have brought together countless couples -- including my husband and I -- as well as even more people who have become great, real and lasting friends.

Supported and tried to save from going under BBW magazine.

Helped countless FAs to feel more normal for their preference and fat women to feel desirable. There's more, but I think I'm hitting at least most of the high notes.

Sandie S-R has been in many of the same venues as Conrad to help spread the word and give of herself in order to help others to run bashes and get-togethers and as a font of information about pretty much all aspects of fat acceptance. 

I haven't done much compared to others, that's for sure. Some writing in hopes it might help a few who have read them, and trying to help here. But it's hardly anything compared to those who have been out there in the trenches, so to speak. I could definitely do more.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 27, 2009)

i forgot: heather spoke at nyu about fat porn. no easy feat.


----------



## RobitusinZ (Oct 27, 2009)

I guess I nominate myself for not being a mopey fat dude.

Plus, I've flirted with at least 3 big girls since last week.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Oct 27, 2009)

I haven't done much, just personal local bits really (back in the day)

When I was at University I won 2 slam poetry contest by reading my 3 minute rant of a fat girl....and more importantly, I had my 540lbs body casted, baked and bronzed and hung up in the student union for a month. It was a little intimidating as it was completely obvious whose nekkid fat body was hanging up right next to where everyone ate 3 meals a day. Thinking back now, I can't believe I had the balls to go to opening night! GAH! But in the comments book, there were no rude comments....I remember one of them "Fat is glorious".

I haven't done any hardcore SA protesting and am not in line, nor should I be for any recognition...but I think bareing your ssbbw body in from of the whole university is worth at least a thumbs up


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 27, 2009)

Wrote the song Big Girls Are Better and played it with my band for about 3 months in the winter of 2003-04

Helped over 2 dozen non-community girls realize they are beautiful no matter what their size is in the last 6 years.

Walked hand in hand with every girl I'm with to show i'm happy with the person I'm with no matter what her size is.

and my greatest feat in the history of new england, I was able to convince my fat-hating friend to date a fat girl, their first child is due in February ;-)


----------



## Tina (Oct 27, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> and my greatest feat in the history of new england, I was able to convince my fat-hating friend to date a fat girl, their first child is due in February ;-)


Now that is very cool, Kevin.

Goes to show that some fat-haters really aren't the haters they seem or pretend to be.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 27, 2009)

Ha, if PDA makes one an activist, I'm definitely one! lol

Seriously, though. I haven't done half of what most of the amazing people in this thread have done. I'm in awe of all of you.

What I have done - I helped start an anti-sizeism group at my college, helped bring Big Moves (a fat dance group) to the school, helped with the planning of a major fat acceptance conference there that brought out awesome people like Marilyn Wann, I fought to get larger size college sweatshirts/t-shirts in our bookstore (FINALLY happened my last semester there), helped put together Love Your Body Day workshops and got women to participate in "Tummy Love" where they took pictures of their bellies and then decorated those pictures (the pictures were displayed in the campus center for the whole school to see... including a picture of my tummy, easily the largest there. lol) and I gave body acceptance/fat acceptance workshops in many of the dorms at my school to teach people about it. There's more stuff I did as part of that group - but I think those are the big things. 

I need to get on doing more now. It's been a couple of years since graduation and I've done nothing but attend bashes and post on Dims. lol

But wait! PDA counts, so, yes, I HAVE been an activist in the last two years. LOL


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 27, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> tell me more about this!



mainly its a support group atmosphere where people talk about how they feel about themselves and why. there have been a lot of different projects within that. some to do with showing women what exactly the media does to photos of celebrities. showing celebs without make-up and having people from the industry come in to speak about the difference between real and fantasy beauty. one of my favorite projects was one where i had a group of women take nude photos of themselves --headless. its interesting how few women have really had a good look a thier bodies. they could either share the photos or keep them private. but by the end of the class everyone was comfortable with at least showing this one group of women because they knew it would be supportive. i think that was the project that helped the most. its great to see how much of a help women really can and will be to each other when they are in the right atmosphere.


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 27, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> who do you know who has done something for SA? you can nominate yourself but it's pretty tacky obviously. put your cans where your rep is.
> 
> i'll start because i call dibs on substantia jones/boteroesque babe. i didn't fall from her womb but _how cool would it have been if i had_



i didn't nominate myself for anything but its a good opportunity to talk about what i have done. i think its important that people not be ashamed of what they do in the name of SA. since when is it tacky to push the cause? maybe we need to put aside trying to please people who like to gossip negatively and just put it out there so that people can get inspired by whats being done and get supported in what they are doing. maybe we need to get out of the SA closet. i've been around a lot of people here who've done a lot and i didn't have a clue. maybe we need to stop keeping what folk do on the DL like its a bad thing. i'd like to challenge other people to talk about what they personally do.


----------



## blazon (Oct 27, 2009)

Not to be tacky like you mentioned...but unfortunately I cant think of anyone else expect Jay from TrueFA.biz... its an up-coming website, but I love all of the videos, and the few pics he has posted so far - Please check him out and email him to become a part of his new website
Jay - [email protected]

~personally -

I've created and began wearing some promotional t-shirts that our company will be giving away during contests/events and selling on our website later in 2010

Our company "Curvy Cupcake" is not only a clothing line for fashion forward plus size women, but also a voice for plus size empowerment/size acceptance. 

(We are currently looking for help with social networking, blog writing, etc......any takers?)

I've battled many a jerk on Craigslist.org's Rants & Raves section on the subject of BBW-

I was also interviewed by Jay as a FA for TrueFA.biz ;
http://www.truefa.biz/index.php?p=1_13_-INTERVIEWS


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 27, 2009)

blazon said:


>



This last graphic in particular is anti-size acceptance.

Best of luck with your business, OTOH.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 27, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> This last graphic in particular is anti-size acceptance.
> 
> Best of luck with your business, OTOH.



how is that anti-size acceptance?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 27, 2009)

Size acceptance means accepting every size, not just fatness. That graphic insinuates that skinny is no longer beautiful. Skinny IS beautiful in the eyes of SOME people, just as fat is beautiful in the eyes of others. If we want other people to accept people of all sizes, we have to accept people of all sizes ourselves. Part of that is accepting that any size is beautiful to someone, even if it's not our own thing, and not disparaging people based on what our idea of beauty is personally.


----------



## blazon (Oct 27, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Size acceptance means accepting every size, not just fatness. That graphic insinuates that skinny is no longer beautiful. Skinny IS beautiful in the eyes of SOME people, just as fat is beautiful in the eyes of others. If we want other people to accept people of all sizes, we have to accept people of all sizes ourselves. Part of that is accepting that any size is beautiful to someone, even if it's not our own thing, and not disparaging people based on what our idea of beauty is personally.




I definitely see your point and this is something that I really didnt take into consideration when creating the images. I personally love plus size women and I felt like there are not enough images out there that's encouraging women to feel good about thier size, but you are right! The images are not exactly a step towards changing size acceptance and it's really more of a counter-attack than anything......


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 27, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Size acceptance means accepting every size, not just fatness. That graphic insinuates that skinny is no longer beautiful. Skinny IS beautiful in the eyes of SOME people, just as fat is beautiful in the eyes of others. If we want other people to accept people of all sizes, we have to accept people of all sizes ourselves. Part of that is accepting that any size is beautiful to someone, even if it's not our own thing, and not disparaging people based on what our idea of beauty is personally.



i couldn't rep you again:bow:

we don't need to be putting down other people in order to accept ourselves. that just lowers us all.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 27, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Size acceptance means accepting every size, not just fatness. That graphic insinuates that skinny is no longer beautiful. Skinny IS beautiful in the eyes of SOME people, just as fat is beautiful in the eyes of others. If we want other people to accept people of all sizes, we have to accept people of all sizes ourselves. Part of that is accepting that any size is beautiful to someone, even if it's not our own thing, and not disparaging people based on what our idea of beauty is personally.



Now that I get...thanks for explaining


----------



## James (Oct 27, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> we don't need to be putting down other people in order to accept ourselves. that just lowers us all.



Pretty much the most powerful and relevant words I've read all week on dims...


----------



## blazon (Oct 27, 2009)

superodalisque & BigBeautifulMe

Thank you both for your feedback! It's amazing how one sided ones perspective is when its only being bounced around in one brain. Although it should've been completely obvious, its something that never even crossed my mind. 
Thanks!


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 27, 2009)

blazon said:


> superodalisque & BigBeautifulMe
> 
> Thank you both for your feedback! It's amazing how one sided ones perspective is when its only being bounced around in one brain. Although it should've been completely obvious, its something that never even crossed my mind.
> Thanks!



Hi there, blazon.

I wanted to apologize for not taking time to explain my critique of your image. That would've been a better way to bring that up. Unfortunately, I was a little bit in a hurry when I wrote that and just clicked "Submit Reply" and rushed off to attend to some stuff.

In case there's any doubt--because I know that such direct replies can leave room for doubt--it was my intention to bring up what I saw as a potentially mixed message about SA, not to take a swipe at you. Again, I wish you luck with your venture.


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 27, 2009)

blazon said:


> superodalisque & BigBeautifulMe
> 
> Thank you both for your feedback! It's amazing how one sided ones perspective is when its only being bounced around in one brain. Although it should've been completely obvious, its something that never even crossed my mind.
> Thanks!



the forums could be good for you when you are developing product. you could get some feedback you never thought about. or maybe you should have a board of directors for your company with lots of women in it to fly stuff by. it does help a lot to get feedback from people who are different from you.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 27, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> And IRL they're awesome people I'm lucky to be friends with.




Right back atcha, J.


----------



## TallFatSue (Oct 27, 2009)

Methinx the best form of size acceptance activism is to set a positive example. Last year and early this year, several of us at work weren't exactly happy that our boss "volunteered" us for a series of business travels to help our sales reps drum up business, but when times are tough ya gotta do what ya gotta do. As the fattest person in my company, I met many people in professional settings from Philadelphia to Reno and from Nashville to Chicago who were intially shocked to meet a woman my size, but I tried my level best to make good impressions. It resulted in a few contracts, so maybe it also resulted in some improved opinions about fat women.


----------



## Jes (Oct 28, 2009)

I had the honor of posing for Adipositivity in its very early days. It's been fun getting that chance another...3 times, I think? I dropped my pants proudly!

And, in everyday conversation, I let people know that I won't let their negative talk fly in my presence. Say what you want about your own body, but when you start talking about someone else, or making the same hackneyed joke, I always say something. And I use the word 'fat' unapologetically. That's what I am. Fat. Personally, I don't think a positive attitude cuts it in terms of fat activism. One has to advance the ball for a goal.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 28, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> since when is it tacky to push the cause?



i only said it was tacky to nominate yourself. plenty of people who've done it in this thread so far are deserving but it is. it's easy for anyone to talk about themselves and bloviate, trickier to have your achievements recognized by others.


----------



## tinkerbell (Oct 28, 2009)

James said:


> A non-specific shout goes out to every FA and BBW/BHM who have shown affection to each other in public. That is TRULY '_act_'ivism in the purest sense of taking action in my opinion and should not be undervalued.



Well, I've definitely done that!  My husband and I can be pretty affectionate toward one another out in public. Its interesting though, the dirty looks I've received from prettier, often thinner women when I've been out with him. Like why is that attractive man with that fat chick. 

Other than that, I cant really think of anything. Unless you count running and biking in public in tank tops and tight shorts. Which I guess shows that you dont have to be skinny to be active and be active in public. I've often been the biggest person I've seen using our bike/walk/run path. 

And I really agree with what BBM and superodalisque wrote about that graphic.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 28, 2009)

tinkerbell said:


> Well, I've definitely done that!  My husband and I can be pretty affectionate toward one another out in public. *Its interesting though, the dirty looks I've received from thinner women when I've been out with him. Like why is that attractive man with that attractive fat chick. *
> Other than that, I cant really think of anything. Unless you count running and biking in public in tank tops and tight shorts. Which I guess shows that you dont have to be skinny to be active and be active in public. I've often been the biggest person I've seen using our bike/walk/run path.
> 
> And I really agree with what BBM and superodalisque wrote about that graphic.




*Sorry Tinkerbell had to make a slight modification to that statement* :happy:


The major area of re-educating the general public comes in the area of accommodations in restaurants. 

Some folks can be unaware about things and feel that all seating arrangements are "one size fit all" Debra and I have no problems asking very nicely for comfier accommodations.


----------



## kioewen (Oct 29, 2009)

blazon said:


>



I love this graphic. LOVE it. It's a take-off on a Body Shop ad. Brilliant.

I wish we had more of this.

I am seriously going to promote that T-shirt everywhere I can.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 29, 2009)

Mathias said:


> It may not seem like much, but just letting my friends and close family know that I'm an FA and I think that bigger women are beautiful is something I've done. I always say you like what you like. Everyone I've come out of the FA closet to seemed to be impressed with my confidence.



Not to mention, it helps to boost your confidence a little as well. At least, it did for me.


----------



## BeaBea (Oct 29, 2009)

Ummm, its hard to call my business something I do for size acceptance as its how I make my living - but I am proud of the fact that we sell all sizes for the same price, despite the fact that the larger sizes cost considerably more to make. It's also a proud boast of mine that anything we make in our own Studio has no upper size limit as I love the fact that for once in the retail fashion market, no-one is excluded.

Again, this is paid work, but I run seminars in Hospitals and Clinics to discuss the care and dignity of Supersized patients and I also participate in training sessions where skills like patient handling etc are taught. 

Unpaid I'm also a member of the advisory board of a huge project that is being developed to get accurate measurements of larger people so that public spaces and facilities can be more comfortable for them and I also work with a Charity as a patient advocate trying to influence medical suppliers to provide better solutions for their disabled clients.

I feel guilty for posting this :blush:
Tracey xx


----------



## Carrie (Oct 29, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> i only said it was tacky to nominate yourself. plenty of people who've done it in this thread so far are deserving but it is. it's easy for anyone to talk about themselves and bloviate, trickier to have your achievements recognized by others.


In that case, I think you're actually asking what have people here done for size acceptance outside this forum with large-scale, sweeping results, Dan. I think a lot of us do a great deal on a small scale everyday by living our lives with grace, dignity, and having a positive impact in our own little worlds. I am often surprised by how much impact I have simply by leading my own silly life out in a world where most of the population makes instantaneous negative assumptions about me based solely on my appearance. I've actually had people come up to me at my pool and express their surprise that I'm able to swim as many laps as I do, and it hit me that these were people who, prior to encountering me, probably would not have believed that someone of my size and weight could be physically active. I think most people hear 500 lbs. and visualize one of those awful, exploitative TLC shows with a bedbound supersize person.

All of the "big" names mentioned in this thread thus far are awesome, and deserve their props. But you know, some of us are just smaller potatoes, and that's okay. I can tell you that since moving to my small town 6 years ago, quite a few armless chairs have appeared in the businesses I frequent, because I take the time to speak to the manager at his/her convenience, privately and politely, and explain how their waiting room is problematic for someone like me, and I've had nothing but positive results, thanking me for my honesty and input. I'm certain that my efforts have helped other fat people in my town to be more comfortable in these places, and for these businesses and the people they employ to be more aware of us and our needs.

Anyway, I've no interest in tooting my own horn. I'm using myself as an example because I know there are so many of us here who make a positive, albeit smaller, impact every day by doing similar things, and I'd really hate for one of those people to read this thread and feel like his/her efforts mattered less, or not at all. They do count, and they do make a difference.


----------



## BeaBea (Oct 29, 2009)

Carrie said:


> They do count, and they do make a difference.



Quoted for truth - living our every day lives with pride is THE most important thing that any of us can do!

Tracey xx


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 29, 2009)

I have to spread the rep, Carrie - but I totally agree.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 29, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I have to spread the rep, Carrie - but I totally agree.




I got her


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 29, 2009)

Thank you Greenie.


----------



## Adrian (Oct 29, 2009)

Personally, I have been on the front-lines of the size acceptance movement since before Carol Shaw started BBW Magazine. 
Back in the olden days when Buff Magazine showed only mid-size BBWs. I was one who wrote the magazine and applauded their efforts whenever they show a full size BBW. Eventually, they became a magazine which showed only BBWs/SSBBWs.
I have been on Lane Bryant's case for not using BBW model since the late 1960s! Writing letters to TV networks complimenting them on having people of size on different TV programs.
So, in essence I have let the world know that there are men who like to see BBWs in the mass media when there was little else promoting that view point.

Adrian


----------



## bigsexy920 (Oct 29, 2009)

I dont think I do anything major for SA. I try to live a productive life and hope that people see that as a positive thing for someone of my size.

I work indirectly in the hospitality industry, I help make decissions when it comes to the purchasing of our FFE which it furniture and things of that nature for our hotels. I do try to remind my bosses that there are people of size that need to be considered and they have actually listened and asked questions about what I thought would work best. In a more recent reno they actually changed the bathroom set up because when they started putting up the walls to the stalls I went in and said it wasnt big enough. 

So little things on a very small level.


----------



## BeaBea (Oct 29, 2009)

bigsexy920 said:


> So little things on a very small level.



These are HUGE things  Yay for your hard work!
Tracey xx


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 30, 2009)

BeaBea said:


> These are HUGE things  Yay for your hard work!
> Tracey xx



i agree. i notice that people who say they don't do much really do a whole lot but they just don't think so. but the people they impact certainly do! i for one think Bigsexy has a lot of impact just being herself--thats without all of the tons of other things she does to try to look after people and make them comfortable. most of it is something most people wouldn't find necessary to do and definitely would'nt make it their priority.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 30, 2009)

Carrie said:


> In that case, I think you're actually asking what have people here done for size acceptance outside this forum with large-scale, sweeping results, Dan. I think a lot of us do a great deal on a small scale everyday by living our lives with grace, dignity, and having a positive impact in our own little worlds. I am often surprised by how much impact I have simply by leading my own silly life out in a world where most of the population makes instantaneous negative assumptions about me based solely on my appearance. I've actually had people come up to me at my pool and express their surprise that I'm able to swim as many laps as I do, and it hit me that these were people who, prior to encountering me, probably would not have believed that someone of my size and weight could be physically active. I think most people hear 500 lbs. and visualize one of those awful, exploitative TLC shows with a bedbound supersize person.
> 
> All of the "big" names mentioned in this thread thus far are awesome, and deserve their props. But you know, some of us are just smaller potatoes, and that's okay. I can tell you that since moving to my small town 6 years ago, quite a few armless chairs have appeared in the businesses I frequent, because I take the time to speak to the manager at his/her convenience, privately and politely, and explain how their waiting room is problematic for someone like me, and I've had nothing but positive results, thanking me for my honesty and input. I'm certain that my efforts have helped other fat people in my town to be more comfortable in these places, and for these businesses and the people they employ to be more aware of us and our needs.
> 
> Anyway, I've no interest in tooting my own horn. I'm using myself as an example because I know there are so many of us here who make a positive, albeit smaller, impact every day by doing similar things, and I'd really hate for one of those people to read this thread and feel like his/her efforts mattered less, or not at all. They do count, and they do make a difference.



fair enough, just trying to widen the echo chamber


----------



## Carrie (Oct 30, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> fair enough, just trying to widen the echo chamber


I'll widen your echo chamber. 













I have no idea what I mean by that.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 30, 2009)

i think i do but you'll need a nine iron


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 30, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> i agree. i notice that people who say they don't do much really do a whole lot but they just don't think so. but the people they impact certainly do!* i for one think Bigsexy has a lot of impact just being herself--*thats without all of the tons of other things she does to try to look after people and make them comfortable. most of it is something most people wouldn't find necessary to do and definitely would'nt make it their priority.



BigSexy also plans all those Jersey Bashes that so many dimmers attend/enjoy. She is being very modest to say that she "doesn't do much".
Those bashes seem to mean a lot to a lot of people as far as staying in touch and meeting other fat people. The people dress up and have a wonderful time together. 
They also strike me as being "part of Dimensions".


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 30, 2009)

bigsexy920 said:


> I dont think I do anything major for SA. I try to live a productive life and hope that people see that as a positive thing for someone of my size.
> 
> I work indirectly in the hospitality industry, I help make decissions when it comes to the purchasing of our FFE which it furniture and things of that nature for our hotels. I do try to remind my bosses that there are people of size that need to be considered and they have actually listened and asked questions about what I thought would work best. In a more recent reno they actually changed the bathroom set up because when they started putting up the walls to the stalls I went in and said it wasnt big enough.
> 
> So little things on a very small level.



Umm, hello?...You also co-organize a little thing called the New Jersey BBW Bash that happens twice a year. :bow:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 30, 2009)

Carrie said:


> In that case, I think you're actually asking what have people here done for size acceptance outside this forum with large-scale, sweeping results, Dan. I think a lot of us do a great deal on a small scale everyday by living our lives with grace, dignity, and having a positive impact in our own little worlds. I am often surprised by how much impact I have simply by leading my own silly life out in a world where most of the population makes instantaneous negative assumptions about me based solely on my appearance. I've actually had people come up to me at my pool and express their surprise that I'm able to swim as many laps as I do, and it hit me that these were people who, prior to encountering me, probably would not have believed that someone of my size and weight could be physically active. I think most people hear 500 lbs. and visualize one of those awful, exploitative TLC shows with a bedbound supersize person.
> 
> All of the "big" names mentioned in this thread thus far are awesome, and deserve their props. But you know, some of us are just smaller potatoes, and that's okay. I can tell you that since moving to my small town 6 years ago, quite a few armless chairs have appeared in the businesses I frequent, because I take the time to speak to the manager at his/her convenience, privately and politely, and explain how their waiting room is problematic for someone like me, and I've had nothing but positive results, thanking me for my honesty and input. I'm certain that my efforts have helped other fat people in my town to be more comfortable in these places, and for these businesses and the people they employ to be more aware of us and our needs.
> 
> Anyway, I've no interest in tooting my own horn. I'm using myself as an example because I know there are so many of us here who make a positive, albeit smaller, impact every day by doing similar things, and I'd really hate for one of those people to read this thread and feel like his/her efforts mattered less, or not at all. They do count, and they do make a difference.



Yes, this. I think the whole purpose of size acceptance is the notion that people of size can live their lives the way they choose capably and without being harassed or excluded any more than the average person. The best way to promote this idea is to live your life fearlessly, be seen and be heard in both the small and big ways. Succeed, fail, whatever it is that you do. It doesn't necessarily have to be about swinging from vines in colorful costumes while the world looks up in wonder. That's actually something else.


----------



## BeaBea (Oct 30, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> It doesn't necessarily have to be about swinging from vines in colorful costumes while the world looks up in wonder.



Doesnt someone here have a really cool sig line which is something like 'Being a rock in the water and changing the world just by disrupting the flow' I'm paraphrasing really REALLY badly here, but maybe someone knows which one I mean?

Tracey xx


----------



## Carrie (Oct 30, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Umm, hello?...You also co-organize a little thing called the New Jersey BBW Bash that happens twice a year. :bow:


Agreed! Don't you dare shortchange yourself, Berna. I can't speak for anyone else, but beyond just being wonderfully fun, bashes serve to really re-energize my enthusiasm for size acceptance, and also to just remind me that I'm not alone in the world. That's some very good stuff. :happy:


----------



## joswitch (Oct 30, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> *what have you done for size acceptance outside this forum?*
> who do you know who has done something for SA? you can nominate yourself but it's pretty tacky obviously. put your cans where your rep is.



Nice bit of doublethink between the title and the post, Dan!

Anywayz - apparently I'm "tacky" - cos I'm just going to answer the title question:

Apart from: being "out" about loving cute fat chicks for like the last 12 years plus, so the PDA thing and the "hey gf, meet my friends" thing etc. etc. - and all that HAES advocacy and shiz (which went down like a turd in the trifle with some folks here, but better elsewhere)... and going to a few BBW events... (so far so meh)

I've written a song called "Big Assed Goddess" and performed it live loads of times, (I even made my old band http://www.myspace.com/armyofpygmies play a version though I don't have a recording of that version online) 
"Big Assed Goddess" is on my album "Word" (which has sold oooh! dozens!) and is over here for the free listening: http://www.myspace.com/preacherjohn
(btw - it was specifically inspired by one particular big goth girl I once met, hence some of the goth specific lyrics)

And I wrote a poem called Dangerous Curves which I've performed live a whole load of times and printed in my first book of poetry (And people bought some! A-mazing!) - you can read it here:
http://www.users.totalise.co.uk/~drjonoverton/danger.html
or see my actual face and my actual voice speaking it here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5N4BB2JQ7PY
yes I know the vid is rubbish quality!

And I put together a YouTube playlist of fat positive stuff on my channel...
http://www.youtube.com/user/preacherjohn
So yeah, small potatoes... but better than nowt....

Other folks on here other than *Heather* and *Anne Marie* and *Conrad*, who've already got a mention right? You mentioned *Substantia* and I don't know if anyone gave *Velvet* a mention for her modelling/acting/photography/directing? Oh and *Cat *at catay.com of course! 
And all the BBWs who've got out there and modelled / otherwise strutted their stuff! I know there's a popular mode of thought that says sexy modelling = bad - but I think EVERYtime a BBW posts an awesome, proud, sexy pic up there that she's batting big for SA.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 30, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> i only said it was tacky to nominate yourself. plenty of people who've done it in this thread so far are deserving but it is. it's easy for anyone to talk about themselves and bloviate, trickier to have your achievements recognized by others.



What's problematic about this is that hardly anyone wants to be bloviated about. Most of the people who've been mentioned were quick to come in here all kerfluffled about how their stuff doesn't deserve the moniker because it's something they only do for fun or it's their job anyway. It makes people uncomfortable. There are a few folks I can think of off the top of my head but they've never talked openly about what they've done on this board. I don't feel it's my place to out them over something they may prefer to be quiet about for whatever reason. A few people have mentioned things about themselves that I didn't know. I didn't know BigSexy was a consultant for customer comfort, I didn't know BeaBea was making a difference, never heard about joswitch's songs. It's nice to hear some of these things and open an opportunity for people to tell us what's going down in their community. Some would rather keep quiet though and that should be respected.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you to everyone that commented on my post. I guess I think that those things are for me too and I have to say I never really thought of them as a way to promote SA - I'm glad that it does.

I guess I was thinking more as activisim which to me is a more organized thing - we are going to do this that or the other. The things I mentioned are Things I sort of fell into rather than looked to make a change. ......Does that make sense?


----------



## joswitch (Oct 30, 2009)

bigsexy920 said:


> Thank you to everyone that commented on my post. I guess I think that those things are for me too and I have to say I never really thought of them as a way to promote SA - I'm glad that it does.
> 
> I guess I was thinking more as activisim which to me is a more organized thing - we are going to do this that or the other. The things I mentioned are Things I sort of fell into rather than looked to make a change. ......Does that make sense?



It does - totally - but it's probably both empowering and effective to think on all those "little" / "fell into" things as being part of a groundswell of change... Imagine if EVERYone just does those things.... that's a lot of changes...
Yeah there's still space for organized stuff - especially where big politics is concerned, but there's a lot to be said for a widely distributed and mostly spontaneous movement....


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 2, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> What's problematic about this is that hardly anyone wants to be bloviated about.



myself notwithstanding by any means, you underestimate the collective ego of a site named for its sizing measurements


----------



## joswitch (Nov 2, 2009)

Carrie said:


> I'll widen your echo chamber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And yet - still funny!  *hugs*


----------



## BeaBea (Nov 2, 2009)

joswitch said:


> And I wrote a poem called Dangerous Curves which I've performed live a whole load of times and printed in my first book of poetry



As soon as I read your post I remembered you and remembered meeting you too - must be about six or seven years ago now - just shows good writing is never forgotten!

Tracey xx


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 2, 2009)

I am currently in a mini war with Continental airlines, maybe it will help make them treat fat passengers differently in the future. I also wrote to american airlines and complained that although i have to buy two tickets, i get no frequent flyer miles or anything else..i also gave them suggestions on some solutions to fat people traveling...man they can be butts...


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 2, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> I am currently in a mini war with Continental airlines, maybe it will help make them treat fat passengers differently in the future. I also wrote to american airlines and complained that although i have to buy two tickets, i get no frequent flyer miles or anything else..i also gave them suggestions on some solutions to fat people traveling...man they can be butts...



You are an also an awesome role model for lots of fat women who want to be nurses. Just thought you should know. :wubu:

As for Continental? Give 'em hell, honey!


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 4, 2009)

Miss Vickie, thank you for that, i was a better role model before arthritis set in, now i am kinda gimpee, but smart


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Nov 8, 2009)

I've been drawing bbw art and blogging about it. aside from telling my friends that I'm open to all sized women, not much else I've done. I'd like to included bbws in my movies when I get to being a director one day.


----------



## JaytheFA (Jan 29, 2010)

THanks BLAZON....MUCH RESPECT!!


----------



## jenboo (Jan 29, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> considering she's photographed me naked and all



Marilyn Wann and any fat woman who goes outside her home and lives her life


----------



## wittymoniker (Feb 3, 2010)

First just let me preface this post with the fact that I have been aware and somewhat involved with this community (both offline and online) since the late 1990s. 

I think that there are many different ideas of what size acceptance is and how it can be "supported."

Personally, I believe that being open minded, honest, and not shying away from the basic concepts of size acceptance are in most cases sufficient for saying that you support the cause.

Like any topic, issue, or cause, different people are willing to do different things to support and align themselves with the ideals of that cause.

I am open and admit that I do not only date bbw (or whatever name or tag you want to give it), although a overwhelming percentage of my dating and relationship experiences are with women who would generally fall into one of those categories.

I do not feel like I need to be an advocate for size acceptance or prove to the world that it is or is not a worthy or valued cause. For those of you who coordinate meetups, serve on size acceptance committees, or simply donate to dimensions, I fully applaud you and am truly grateful that you do so.

I simply believe that treating people with respect, valuing opinions, and being open about what I enjoy in life is support enough.


----------



## BeaBea (Feb 3, 2010)

Ummm www.fatlotsheknows.co.uk

Tracey xx


----------



## butch (Feb 4, 2010)

BeaBea said:


> Ummm www.fatlotsheknows.co.uk
> 
> Tracey xx



That is fantastic, Tracey! I can't wait to see how this develops, and thank you so much for being a health advocate for us.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 6, 2010)

Half the people in this thread deserve awards. lol

As for me? I don't think I've done anything too notable yet. I've sent letters, had some blogs (Words and Video) back in the day. Was a mildly known dude in the fatosphere for awhile. And I'm "Out" of course.


----------



## BeaBea (Feb 6, 2010)

Jon Blaze said:


> And I'm "Out" of course.



Jon, 
never underestimate this one!!! It's HUGE - and much appreciated.
Tracey xx


----------

